

Hurricane-Killing, Space-Based Power Plant - ingenium
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/04/weathermod.html

======
brc
Hurricanes/Cyclones/Typhoons (all the same thing, just different oceans and
hemispheres) are an important way to release heat energy built up in the
ocean. That's why they happen at the end of summer.

I can't see how introducing more heat into the system from a _giant frickin'
space "laser beam"_ could work out well in any way.

------
jballanc
When will people learn?!? Look, two things you need to know about Hurricanes:

1\. Hurricane's are stronger than you can imagine! Imagine the biggest force
you can? Was it a nuclear bomb? Funny, because a Category 5 Hurricane is
equivalent to setting off one 10-megaton Nuke every 20 minutes! (See subject
C5c -- <http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/tcfaq/TCFAQ_C.txt>)

2\. Hurricanes, for all the destruction they can cause, are a "Good Thing".
Just like occasional burns in forests are a natural way of clearing out brush,
and preventing them only leads to bigger fires, hurricanes redistribute heat
energy from the equator to the poles, and preventing them would only lead to
bigger hurricanes!

------
likpok
Notice NOAA's statement... When we have enough energy to fly at nearly the
speed of light, we might be able to control hurricanes.

Given that the NOAA people are probably smart, they probably realize how
difficult this is.

